# Shimano XTR M980 and KMC X10SL chains



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just letting you guys know that you CAN use a KMC x10sl chain with the new Shimano XTR group. I have gotten a couple rides on a KMC X10SL chain, XT 11-36 cassette, and XTR rear derailleur and shifter and it works fine. Actually its amazing! I switched from an XO gripshift, rear derailleur, and an XT 11-34 cassette, and the shifting really does seem better, and a LOT smoother! I honestly can't imagine the shifting being any better with a Shimano Dyna-Sys chain.

The rear derailleur weighed 172g for a medium cage, the right shifter without cable weighed 103g, the Shimano XT M771-10 11-36 cassette weighed 335g (heavy, but just a temporary cassette, needed other things and couldn't afford an XTR cassette :madman.

Haven't seen anything posted yet about anyone actually trying out a non Shimano 10sp chain on a Dyna-sys cassette, sorry if someone already has.

I'll post pictures Monday or Tuesday, my bikes in the shop right now.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

good news!

thanks for sharing + looking forward to seeing some pics :thumbsup:


----------



## SEA (Aug 17, 2009)

Very long Monday... 
Only concern about durability XTR vs KMC.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

In the last 5 years of mountain biking I've broken 1 chain. An XTR. The new XTR group is great, but Shimano chains are still lacking.

I've put thousands of miles on KMC X10SL chains and never an issue. Hell, I've never completely worn one out, once the gold starts to look _really_ bad I just replace them.


----------



## kingkongsfinger (Dec 27, 2011)

I have the new XTR chainset, I honestly cannot see how you can improve the shifting its awesome.

Albeit when the XTR chain and cassette wear out I bet its not cheap so will consider the KMC chain as the 9 speed Santa Cruz I have has one and its superb.

Anyone know the weights of the two chain's, XTR 10 spped and KMC SL ?


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

KMC for weight, durability, and looks. Ive had a X10SL on my single speed for over a year and its stood up to all the abuse.


----------



## stevec1975 (Nov 27, 2009)

I am using the X11SL with XTR M980, works like a dream


----------



## mtbmitch2 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been using the KMC x10 93 chain on a 10 speed setup for about a year. These chains last longer than my 9 speed xtr chains when I had a 9 speed system. The KMC has the sram type 2 piece power link that is much easier to take apart than the sram 10 power link.
Street price is about 32$ on these KMC chains.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

kingkongsfinger said:


> Anyone know the weights of the two chain's, XTR 10 spped and KMC SL ?


Competitive Cyclist lists the XTR chain actual weight at 265. KMC claims 241, I believe. I ordered the XTR just to see what the whole Dynasys experience is about. Wasn't all that pleased with my XO set-up. Good to know KMC works as well. Almost bought from them. Next time.

Edit: Competitive Cyclist lists actual weight of the KMC at 256. Pretty equal to XTR (though maybe not close enough for the full-on weight weenie).


----------



## mtnking (Feb 10, 2012)

I replaced my my original XTR 2X10 chain with the KMC X10SL and it works as well, if not better. Be careful though, the first one I got broke on the first ride and it turned out to be a counterfeit. Don't buy solely on price. I think some suppliers are even fooled.


----------



## SEA (Aug 17, 2009)

I was thinking to get a deal for a X10SL on ebay. I'm starting to be worried. Never heard of KMC being counterfeit. Maybe you could tell where did you bought this chain which broke?


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

i´ve been using kmc light chains for many years. no problem with any of them... and they are cheap on ebay. u can't go wrong with kmc.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Just broke a Dura Ace 10 speed chain on my road bike, can't think of another time I ever broke a chain on a road bike, so I am trying out a KMC now on that. I figured it broke at the joining pin but it broke at one of the factory joined links.


----------



## Hoverbike (Oct 26, 2011)

I too am running KMC X10sl with XTR 2x10 and love it.


----------



## HotzKiss (Jun 24, 2004)

XTR chain is made by KMC


----------

